# Mites and the damage done



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

I took some pics to help people ID mites.

A) Mites mounted on a slide and viewed under 10X objective.
B) Mites of different sizes.
C)Mite placed on a drosophila eye for size reference.
D) Damage caused by mites eating drosophila larva, when the fly emerges it will be deformed as some developmental determinants will be missing. 


Will


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

That was a great photo reference for something that we are used to hearing about, thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazing, this will help lots of people.


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*Mite photos*

Will those photos were excellent. We tried to email you privately, but were not able to. Do you have any objections if we wanted to use some of the mite photos on our website. Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that like Neil Young's The Needle and the Damage Done? :lol: 

But seriously great photo references!


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anyone have the picture that Will originally posted saved or still showing up? I would like to see it but just came across this post.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

argus411 said:


> Does anyone have the picture that Will originally posted saved or still showing up? I would like to see it but just came across this post.
> Thanks
> Adam


Same here...


----------



## Filip (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi i'd also like to see these photos!!!
Grtz,
Filip


----------

